# H&M Bowstrings offering new service



## mpriester (Sep 18, 2005)

I am now offering complete restring, set-up and basic tuning for anyone thats interested. The cost is $75.00(return shipping is included in the price).What this includes is, send me your bow, i will build and install new strings any color and material of your choice,all end servings will be done with halo as i feel it is the best,set the bow to factory recommended specs, proper timing of drop away rest, make sure peep is aligned and set straight with no rotation, proper timing of cams, going over of the bow for safety, installing any accessories(if you purchase accessories through me you will receive a 10% discount on the price of the accessory) and last the bow will be re-packaged and sent back to you. I have been doing this for as long as i have been building strings for local customers and have decided to offer this to my on line customers as well due to the increase in people asking me if i will do this service for them due to the fact that pro shops are widely scattered in some areas. You can contact me through a pm or call 724-628-4358. Thank You Mike


----------



## mpriester (Sep 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

You can't go wrong here ,Mike sets up my bows and they shoot great !


----------



## buckmaster27 (Feb 4, 2005)

awsome mike


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## mpriester (Sep 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## mpriester (Sep 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## mpriester (Sep 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## RickinMo (Nov 14, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FlyingDutchmen (Mar 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## buckmaster27 (Feb 4, 2005)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## mpriester (Sep 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Arkie Archer (Nov 9, 2005)

Awesome new service Mike! If you do that as good as you make strings...then other bow tuners better watch out!


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## goodoldgus (Nov 14, 2007)

I sent my bow to Mike last week and it was returned today. Strings/cables look great. Thanks again Mike!!


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

pm sent to you Mike!


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Hmong|Hunter (Jan 11, 2011)

mpriester said:


> I am now offering complete restring, set-up and basic tuning for anyone thats interested. The cost is $75.00(return shipping is included in the price).What this includes is, send me your bow, i will build and install new strings any color and material of your choice,all end servings will be done with halo as i feel it is the best,set the bow to factory recommended specs, proper timing of drop away rest, make sure peep is aligned and set straight with no rotation, proper timing of cams, going over of the bow for safety, installing any accessories(if you purchase accessories through me you will receive a 10% discount on the price of the accessory) and last the bow will be re-packaged and sent back to you. I have been doing this for as long as i have been building strings for local customers and have decided to offer this to my on line customers as well due to the increase in people asking me if i will do this service for them due to the fact that pro shops are widely scattered in some areas. You can contact me through a pm or call 724-628-4358. Thank You Mike


I'm very interested and would like to know if this deal is still going on for $75? Thanks.


----------



## mpriester (Sep 18, 2005)

Hmong|Hunter said:


> I'm very interested and would like to know if this deal is still going on for $75? Thanks.


yes it is. Mike


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## parker_hunter (Jul 20, 2007)

Bump for ya Mike!..now that I live here in PA instead of Texas I may come out to visit.


----------



## mpriester (Sep 18, 2005)

parker_hunter said:


> Bump for ya Mike!..now that I live here in PA instead of Texas I may come out to visit.


 sounds like a plan, maybe we could go shoot some foam while your here, theres a place thats open 7 days a week once the weather starts getting warm 15 minutes away. Mike


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## parker_hunter (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm here for good brother:wink:...retired from the Army and now I'm working over at Carlislr Barracks. Sounds good once this weather gets warmer!


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## mpriester (Sep 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

:wav:


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## parker_hunter (Jul 20, 2007)

Looking for a good color combo to match my SR-71 with a black riser and predator limbs...any suggestions?? I want the string to stand out


----------



## mpriester (Sep 18, 2005)

parker_hunter said:


> Looking for a good color combo to match my SR-71 with a black riser and predator limbs...any suggestions?? I want the string to stand out


i would go with a dark and brite mix, the dark in half the string will make the brighter color pop and with a black riser anything will match.


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## parker_hunter (Jul 20, 2007)

mpriester said:


> i would go with a dark and brite mix, the dark in half the string will make the brighter color pop and with a black riser anything will match.


Could you do black and silver with white serving or black and white with silver serving?


----------



## FlyingDutchmen (Mar 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## mpriester (Sep 18, 2005)

parker_hunter said:


> Could you do black and silver with white serving or black and white with silver serving?


i can do either one. Mike


----------



## parker_hunter (Jul 20, 2007)

mpriester said:


> i can do either one. Mike


Any samples of what it would look like?


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## mpriester (Sep 18, 2005)

parker_hunter said:


> Any samples of what it would look like?


there might be some pictures on the website www.hmbowstrings.com


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## parker_hunter (Jul 20, 2007)

mpriester said:


> there might be some pictures on the website www.hmbowstrings.com


Sure isn't


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## parker_hunter (Jul 20, 2007)

Mike, email sent for an order for my SR-71.


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Hunt1 (Feb 20, 2007)

Sent my Elite for new strings and setup...and I give the guy some props for some awesome strings and an exceptional turn around time! Thanks Mike.


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## boneyard archer (Aug 15, 2010)

Without a doubt one of the best out there!!
Quality is first with H&M.
You won't be disappointed.


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## mpriester (Sep 18, 2005)

boneyard archer said:


> Without a doubt one of the best out there!!
> Quality is first with H&M.
> You won't be disappointed.


Thank You


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## mpriester (Sep 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## mpriester (Sep 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## mpriester (Sep 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## mpriester (Sep 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## mpriester (Sep 18, 2005)

Hunt1 said:


> Sent my Elite for new strings and setup...and I give the guy some props for some awesome strings and an exceptional turn around time! Thanks Mike.


Thank You


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## PSEBoneCollectr (Feb 5, 2011)

For some reason I could not leave feedback so I will leave it here...My bow is grouping and shooting better than it was before. The new strings look great as well. Do not hesitate here, this guy knows his stuff. Thanks again Mike!


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FlyingDutchmen (Mar 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## bioradchad (Feb 25, 2009)

Mike does all of my bows...and does an incredible job!


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

Mike,

I will PM first, but I should be sending out my Omen Pro right after Turkey season (Last week in May)


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------

